# Burning iPhoto pics to CD ..... ?????



## vjmacaddict (Dec 27, 2006)

I tried burning some images from iPhoto onto a CD, but after I burned the pictures, I could not burn anymore pics. Why is this? Is there someway that I can burn pics several different times?

The CD was not even close to full, so there was plenty of memory space left on the CD. I need to be able to burn several times, so I can have different folders, with pictures from several different catagories.

How can I do this using the built-in software on my iBook G4? Running OS X 10.4.8. Everything is updated. Thanks.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 28, 2006)

You'll need to use a CD-RW (rewritable).  CD-Rs are one time use only.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 28, 2006)

vjmacaddict said:


> I tried burning some images from iPhoto onto a CD, but after I burned the pictures, I could not burn anymore pics. Why is this? Is there someway that I can burn pics several different times?
> 
> The CD was not even close to full, so there was plenty of memory space left on the CD. I need to be able to burn several times, so I can have different folders, with pictures from several different catagories.
> 
> How can I do this using the built-in software on my iBook G4? Running OS X 10.4.8. Everything is updated. Thanks.



Why didn't you read my [HOWTO] Burn Multiple times to the same CD?


----------

